# Subtrate - Was "obvious" and ready, now overwhelmed



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

*Substrate - Was "obvious" and ready, now overwhelmed*

I was all ready with a substrate picked out for my planted aquarium - pool filter sand. I know I need to use root tabs with this sand, and fertilizer in the water column for stem plants.

Then, in the book I am reading about aquatic plants (Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants), the author really poo-pooed using sand, because it is too fine grained, will compact and create too many anaerobic zones, and the mulm can't get into the substrate to help fertilize the plants.

So I ran a forum search for substrate in the planted tanks topic. Read a good 2 dozen threads? Now I am hopelessly overwhelmed with options. Frankly I just need someone to boss me around 

I have a 90G tank.

* I love the color/look of pool filter sand, so I'd prefer something in a light color tone
* I don't mind using root tabs, so I don't care if the substrate is inert (but it doesn't have to be)
* I don't want to spend more than $100 on substrate. $50 is better. Obviously pool filter sand would be awesomely cheap, but I will spend more if I need to.
* I'll be doing about 2.5-3 inches at the front and slope up a bit at the back
* I have under gravel jets
* I do not have "Tractor Supply Company" stores here
* The book recommended a medium-grain quartz sand as the best option 
(bigger than normal sand but smaller than pea gravel), but I have never seen anyone recommend anything that looks like that (or I didn't know if it was)
* I won't use large pea gravel
* I will have cories and other bottom fish, so it cannot be abrasive
* I don't mind mixing multiple substrates for best visual and functional effect
* I don't mind layering substrates if necessary

Soooooooooooo with all of these parameters - what fits the bill?? Anything?

Thanks if you made it through my novel


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

If you like the look of sand which I can relate to I would suggest layering. Someone may have better suggestions as I be only used gravel for my planted tanks. If you have time you can use organic potting soil. It has to be organic because it won't have any chems or harmful substance for your fish. And from there you can put a layer of sand to get the look. Another option and its a little bit more but a lot easier and eventually less mess. Caribsea makes a fine sand/gravel that would work. I have it in my cichlid tank and it looks very nice. It would also be big enough pieces that plants would grow in it. But I do fully agree with a no go on pool filter sand especially that thick and with plants. It will compact and with that kind of depth you will get pockets. As far as the jets go I have no experience with so I can't help you there. Also as far as ferts go. Your plants appreciate water changes as much as your fish. I don't really use ferts and my planted tanks thrive


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! I don't think I'm up to tackling potting soil, but I'm interested in your second recommendation. Is it this stuff, or something similar?

Amazon.com: Carib Sea ACS00223 African Ivory Coast Sand for Aquarium, 20-Pound: Pet Supplies


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Its very similar to what I have yes. The description matches, but I have more "sand" colored sand. They Do offer many colors. I have been very happy with it.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

This?
Amazon.com: CaribSea Instant Aquarium Moonlight Sand Gravel: Pet Supplies

Edit: Guessing it is just some color of the CaribSea Instant Aquarium gravel? That looks to be a nice gravel that's smaller than the big pea-sized gravel that I usually think of for "gravel", but bigger than pool sand


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I just showed hubby the CaribSea Peace River gravel and he thought it looked wonderful. I think that's what we'll go with. It's not as light colored as I was planning, but it looks so nice.
Also I read many threads about how friendly it is to cories/catfish/loaches which are fishies I am quite partial to and intend to keep!
Plus it looks like a perfect medium gravel to support plants.
I may or may not mix it with some Torpedo Beach or Crystal River color.
It won't be the super cheap solution I was hoping for, but oh well...
Hotwingz, my hero! Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use pool filter sand in all my tanks, I have also found there are different grits that you can get.

One problem I see is your using a ug filter which may not work with any type of sand.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Susan, UGFs dont like sand.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

If you intended on using sand in the first place, you could go to a local landscaping yard or two and check out what they have. Chances are that you will find some really small gravel or large enough sand to use for cheap.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

This one is cheap. If you liked it, you would need to call (yellow pages) a sand blasting yard. This is #4 blasting sand.
Not any kind of quartz etc, just sand, but a larger size. And well rounded for he fishees. Cost about $12 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I am not using a UGF I think some misread. I said I have under gravel jets. I know that UGFs are a no-no. Under gravel jets are the individual pointed jets that push water out, above the substrate surface. Usually built with PVC pipe. Maybe those have a different name now and I am behind the times.

I'll poke around my area and see if I can find a sand blasting yard or good landscaping place and check out their options, and go with the Caribsea if I don't see anything I like.

I feel much less overwhelmed after all of the recommendations, many thanks


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Threnjen, I'm curious with what you decided to go with as your substrate. This is a topic that can be very overwhelming. So many option and opinions and no right or wrong answers. I have been looking at similar options that you have. I definitely want light colored sand. There several rivers close by, so I may take a buck or two and see if I can get my own. We have a greenery recycling company nearby that also sells gravel and river sand in various sizes, so that's an option.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Howdy!
I don't feel like re-reading my old thread so forgive me if I say anything redundant.

In the end I went with some small-grained gravel by CaribSea in two varieties, Peace River and Torpedo Beach, mixed together. Aesthetically it's a very attractive gravel and the grains are small and rounded and cory-friendly which is important to me.

However... if I were doing it again, I would go with pool filter sand. I was kind of pushed away from it by a fear that the grains would be too fine (and therefore unsuitable for plants) but in the months since, I have realized that it would have been perfectly suitable. Also, both the CaribSea that I purchased and the pool filter sand are totally inert, so either way they do nothing for the plants as far as nutrients. I do have to use heavy root tabs throughout the aquarium. So who knows, maybe if I did it again I would go with some sort of planted substrate. They tend to be dark though which isn't what I wanted.

When I began, I also went with a very deep substrate. It was a good 5" in the back and 3" in the front. I've long since reduced this to a more reasonable depth to protect against pockets of bad air. It's 3-3.5" in the back and slopes downward at the front. Unfortunately, I no longer have a guess as to how many bags of substrate this represents  I can't remember what I purchased to begin with, and after removing a bunch I now have a bucket of substrate out in my garage.

Hope I was helpful!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Threnjen said:


> I am not using a UGF I think some misread. I said I have under gravel jets. I know that UGFs are a no-no. Under gravel jets are the individual pointed jets that push water out, above the substrate surface. Usually built with PVC pipe. Maybe those have a different name now and I am behind the times.


Does the PVC pipe run up out of the gravel? Sounds an awful lot like the riser tubes of an UGF, with powerheads hooked up instead of air stones....

You could always do a reverse UGF with sand, whereby you blast water down the tubes under the gravel, and it rises up through the gravel. Honestly though, with a sand substrate, I wouldn't do ANYTHING that interfaces mechanical components with the sand substrate.

I would suggest Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix (MGOPM) and medium-grain pool filter sand. Wash the sand and pack the edges of your tank with sand. Wash the MGOPM and take out as much of the floating organic matter as possible, then pack the rest into the bottom of your tank, and cap with the remainder of sand. The dirt/sand mix should be built up to about a 3" thickness. This is what's called the Walstad method, after a book published by Diana Walstad which is a well-used resource in the world of planted tanks.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I think maybe I read to many forum posts , I keep going back and forth with Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix. It sounds like a good idea but then I read in forums the reason why people don't like it is because of a mess when rescaping/replanting. So for now I'm planning on sticking to sand or small gravel and using root tabs.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I've also heard that potting soil can be a real mess, and I've seen it as not recommended for new people (that's not to say you're new - I don't know if this is your first tank or your fiftieth  )

@Gizmo, interesting you ask about the jets. I actually removed them a while back. They were just not working in my setup. I do miss the effect of the current around the tank, but I found their drawbacks substantial (at least for me)


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have been fish keeping for 30+ years, took a seven year break. Now I'm getting ready to start my first planted tank, so I am new when it comes to plants.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, dirted tanks are a hassle to rescape and replant, especially if you pull up existing plants with established root systems. Might be better to stick to sand with root fert tabs, but personally I'll be going with a Walstad dirted tank for my next scape, as I've gotten to the point that I'm satisfied with my original scape ideas and can let the tank go undisturbed for years.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Plenty of people are successful with plants using sand and root tabs if you have root feeders as plants. You don't really need root tabs for java ferns, java moss, Anubis or most stem plants as they get their nutrients from the water column.

PFS is great cheap sand. However I agree with others that a landscaping year will have a variety of sands and gravel sizing.

If you are looking for a different color than PFS and do not want to spend the for overpriced Carib Sea stuff. Look up Spectraquartz or Ceramaquartz as they have both a variety of colors and far cheaper then Carib Sea (exact same thing Quartz). Check out the link in my signature for further details.


----------



## Smokinwitdafishies (Feb 16, 2014)

I use playsand with the plant substrate under it but ive also used small rocks in the past never had problems although i have snails in the sand and a few assassians were added to cut down the numbers now they just move sand


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You do not need root tabs on anything as long as you are fertilizing the water column. I have had planted tanks for nearly four years and have had many versions of Swords and still do, and have never used root tabs and my Swords have gown out of tanks in as big as 125g that I had to remove they were so big. Most substrates are inert and even specific planted substrates like Eco-complete or the one mentioned above. You will need to go to a much more expensive level of planted substrate to get into the "non" inert versions.


----------



## aquariummom (Apr 28, 2015)

Hope You Did Alright. Dis The Same Thing A Few Yr Ago. Ended Up Just Mixing Good Substrate Down Into Sand. Then Larger Gravel Over Top Of All. Worked Just Fine. Now Have A Dirted Tank Thats A Beauty


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I did do all right! I ended up doing a Caribsea gravel. It was a mix of Torpedo Beach sand and some other one that was slightly coarser. It still has to same substrate today and I don't expect to change it. I am heavily planted now but with ferts and root tabs my substrate hasn't mattered. I have same substrate in my 10g planted as well and it's fine. I do have little 5g and 3.7g nanos and in those I used ADA Amazonia but that's because I don't intend to dose ferts. All in all I am happy with the inert substrate that I picked.

This was all a long time ago though


----------

